# Muddy basement floor



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

During the construction of our home we had a basement flood. The contractor cleaned it up but it left a film of hazy dirt on the cement floor. How should I clean this up?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Pitch down water, scrub with a stiff bristled brush (a push-broom works well,) then use a shop-vac to suck up the water. When you've gotten it as clean as you can, either leave some windows open with a fan going until it dries, or if the outside temperature makes that unwise, put in a dehumidifier for at least 24 hours, though longer is better.


----------

